# Seattle Hempfest is coming...



## Donnie (Aug 10, 2007)

... and we(*Charlie Drown*)are headlining the mainstage!!!

Sunday, August 19th at 7 pm! 

*It's free*!!!!

*Find More Info at The Hempfest Website*.

 It should be fun and insanely hot out.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 10, 2007)

awesome! Maybe i'll see you in the following issue of HT then.. \o/ wear your ss.org shirt hehe


----------



## cadenhead (Aug 10, 2007)

I would go, but:

1) I have to work 

2) My company says "Drugs are bad M'kay"


----------



## Ken (Aug 10, 2007)

Do you have any other shows happening this week?


----------



## playstopause (Aug 10, 2007)

HempFest FTW!

Love the poster.


----------



## Leon (Aug 10, 2007)

hippies!

[action=Leon]wishes he could go, but he doesn't live near WA, nor does he own a respirator.[/action]


----------



## Donnie (Aug 10, 2007)

Ryan said:


> awesome! Maybe i'll see you in the following issue of HT then.. \o/ wear your ss.org shirt hehe



If only I could find my shirt. 



cadenhead said:


> 2) My company says "Drugs are bad M'kay"


It's not like you have to get high to be there. 



Ken said:


> Do you have any other shows happening this week?


Sadly, no. We're not doing many shows until the new cd is done.  The only reason we are doing this one is because it's not everyday you get to play infront of about 20,000 people. Let alone headline the whole damn thing.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Aug 10, 2007)

SAWEEEET. Hempfest rules. fuck, last year i ate 8 brownies and smoked myself retarded. it was awesome! rofl. that old guy who gave that really unfocused (hehe) speech about how hemp helped him, that was priceless. rofl.


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 10, 2007)

I wanna go!

I'm actually playing out on the 19th.

Good luck!


----------



## Donnie (Aug 10, 2007)

Good luck with your gig, Bill! 


Cyanide_Anima said:


> SAWEEEET. Hempfest rules. fuck, last year i ate 8 brownies and smoked myself retarded. it was awesome! rofl. that old guy who gave that really unfocused (hehe) speech about how hemp helped him, that was priceless. rofl.



Haha. Yeah, this should be fun. It'll be my first venture to Hempfest.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Aug 17, 2007)

Dude. I've totally got to go then.


----------



## b3n (Aug 17, 2007)

Looking forward to pics/vids...


----------



## Donnie (Aug 18, 2007)

Tomorrow. 

We've got a photographer coming so we should at least have some pics. 
And hopefully everything works out. It's suppose to be a bit cool and rainning here and there.


----------



## Donnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Continueded here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/li.../35094-seattle-hempfest-2007-56k-lololol.html


----------

